# Meldahl Dam Hydro Update!



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

I e-mailed a couple of people at the Army Corps of Engineers about when the proposed construction of this hydro would start if at all, and how this would effect those of us that fish it. Here is the response, cut and pasted from my personal mailbox:

The Federal Energy Regulatory Commission (FERC) is the lead Federal agency in
presiding over this project. This is because hydropower was not an original
Congressional authorized purpose for Meldahl. In these cases, a nonfederal
entity must apply for and be granted a FERC license to obtain the rights to
study, design, and construct such a project. This is a common process such as
has been the case for the hydroelectric projects that are on line at Greenup,
Racine, and Belleville Locks and Dams.

The process is currently in the latter stages of the licensing phase for the
Meldahl Locks and Dam Hydroelectric Project. A license has not been issues by
FERC at this time. That likely will occur sometime next year. The licensee
probably will be Hamilton, OH, which owns and operates the plant at the
Greenup locks and dam. After the license is granted, there is a lot of
studies, design work, and preparation of plans and specifications, etc. to be
accomplished prior to initiating construction. My guess is that construction
would not start within the next year and a half to two years.

The fishing access on the KY side should remain open throughout construction,
although the construction will be fenced off and access will not be available
in the close proximity to the dam where the construction is taking place.
These details will not be developed until sometime after the license is
granted.

Thanks, Halstead, Kenneth C LRH



Just a bit of info,I guess it's Hamiltucky's fault.


Gotstripes


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

So lets get this straight, you can fish below the dam just not next to the dam?


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Mean Morone said:


> So lets get this straight, you can fish below the dam just not next to the dam?


That's the way I understood it. Probably downstream from the buoy I would assume... from the bank


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Do you know what all they are going to do to help fishing if anything? I've fished at Greenup and they have a pretty nice setup for fishing.


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

I wil find that out once Hamilton gets through the license process. They have to come up with the money for the project, but I would assume it will be a similar set up with the fishing platform. Hamilton owns the Hydro at Greenup also, that's where I'm basing it on. I'm in the process of contacting Hemilton to speak with them about their plans.


----------

